# sparklers



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi can you get sparklers in Cairo does anyone know if they are legal to have?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes and yes...


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes and yes...


Thanks for the info. Any chance PM me with a tip on where to start to look not got a scooby lol.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mmm.. you can buy fireworks in Attaba...in the little side streets.. I think the toy shop in 26th July St Zamalek might sell them.. it is the one just past Diwans.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> mmm.. you can buy fireworks in Attaba...in the little side streets.. I think the toy shop in 26th July St Zamalek might sell them.. it is the one just past Diwans.


Book shops are always good places to find these sort of things...would you believe


----------

